# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  الموقع الرسمي لـ هيئة البريد المصري

## هيثم الفقى

*الموقع الرسمي لـ هيئة البريد المصري يحتوي الموقع على خدمات البريد والمواقع باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية .*

----------

